# Post Thanksgiving pics here :)



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd like to see what you all do for thanksgiving! Is it just an American holiday? Anyway, those of you who celebrate, put your pics up! I'll be posting later when i get back from great grandma's house!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> Is it just an American holiday?


Well its not a holiday in New Zealand. Don't celebrate it at all.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

It is an American only holiday by that name. However, there are other countries with a harvest type event/holiday/celebration.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't mean to post something that not everybody participates in... If you have a different holiday you celebrate around this time I'd be glad to learn about it.
Head count at this thanksgiving was a little over 100. The weird thing is that everyone there is related to me somehow and this is only my moms side of the family. We all went to great grandma Rosie's house and there were literally people everywhere. People had to eat on the floor because there weren't enough chairs to go around!

People everywhere (this isn't everyone!)








My great grandparents (86 & 87 years old.. unbelievable!)
















Great Grandma turns the whole kitchen into a buffet. (This is only half and the food is all covered :/)








My grandpa trying to cut me in line! lmao weirdo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Uncle Jim! He's weird too.
















My moms cousin (one of my BFFs)
















my little sister (and her cousin theyre the same age)
















And finally me! Hiding lol








Oh and I almost forgot.... HOMEMADE MINI CHEESECAKES AND 6, HOMEMADE WITH GRAMMAS LOVE, PIES!! (except the top two those are from the store but the other four are home made)


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
We don't celebrate Thanksgiving in Germany,but I wish nice Thanksgiving Holidays to everybody who celebrate it.

@ rematnogard:
It looks like a real big family event.I like it because there are less days a year where the whole family and friends are together.
Your grandma remembers me of my boyfriends grandma.
So happy with cooking and preparation for the family.


----------

